
How the NSA Almost Killed the Internet - colinprince
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2014/01/how-the-us-almost-killed-the-internet/all/
======
computer
"The agency, he says, had tracked a high-value target in South Asia for over a
decade before learn­ing that he had once applied for a green card—making him,
under NSA rules, a “US person.” “As soon we discovered that,” Ledgett says,
“we dropped collection on him under our Executive Order 12333 authority and
canceled 14 years of reports.”"

Does anyone know more about this? Does that mean I can send in a form and
instantly be a "US person" to the NSA, even without intention of actually
getting a green card?

